# Rapidshare & torrents downloads



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

What is the situation with Rapidshare & torrents downloads in Sharjah if anyone knows (or UAE in general?) - Rapidshare & torrents downloads does not necessarily mean illegal downloads, I have a lot of legitimate files (work related) uploaded in both formats, would I be able to access them (download without problems) from the UAE? Thanks


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I do not have any problems... touch wood. Don't know about Sjarjah though.


----------

